# love grass



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

how does a feller get rid of love grass


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

If I remember correctly Lovegrass is another name for Teff. I am 600miles away from home so no access to my books,but some broadleaf herbicides may slow it down, 2,4,d ,Banavel ect, I would think glyphosate in a weed wiper would work good if in the boot stage or younger.

I would like to have a hay field of lovegrass as it makes good hay,and my cows will eat it out of a roll of hay before they will eat the bahia or bermuda grass.

scrapiron


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> I would like to have a hay field of lovegrass as it makes good hay,and my cows will eat it out of a roll of hay before they will eat the bahia or bermuda grass.
> 
> scrapiron


I dont think your thinking of the same thing I am, Cows wont touch love grass around here, Disc mower wont cut it and the stems are like nails, will stick plum thru your tire.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be a different kind of Lovegrass here. Soft,about 18-24in tall,small fine stem,looks almost like grain Teff. When it starts to put on seed it will get a little hardness to the stem & leaves. Seed about the size of sand,verry small.

scrapiron


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

okhayballr you are right and driving over thoses bunches or stools after its cut is like driving over a frozen cow pasture.It does make some good lookin sweet smellin hay though and cows wont hardly graze it they will eat it after it is baled but dont just go crazy over it on the other hand i dont know nuthin about teff


----------



## okbirdman (May 31, 2011)

We cut our love grass sevral times a year, as long as it is green, and if you cut it regularly it doesnt clump up bad. Not saying its the best hay by far but it does ok for us. If it turns yellow we have just cut it raked it and burn it in rows.


----------

